
How to Build a Stronger Memory - apress
https://hbr.org/2020/06/how-to-build-a-stronger-memory
======
Namari
Actually I read an article once who makes this quote from your article a bit
wrong: "The research says that when people rely on devices to remember things,
they often fail to actually learn them". In that article I read it was
explaining that your memory doesn't store well information you know you can
find easily (not only phone) but will on the other end store much better the
ones you'll have trouble finding again.

